# heart and lungworms help



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

one of my dogs has gotten the lungworm almost like the heart worm she is off the pills and this is the second time she gets it 

does anyone know a way to prevent these worms or is there something I can give t the dogs to help kill them or kill them before they cause more trouble


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> one of my dogs has gotten the lungworm almost like the heart worm she is off the pills and this is the second time she gets it
> 
> does anyone know a way to prevent these worms or is there something I can give t the dogs to help kill them or kill them before they cause more trouble


There are a few (three primary that I have read of, but maybe more) different ones. Which was/is it -- do you know?

Is the dog coughing?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> There are a few (three primary that I have read of, but maybe more) different ones. Which was/is it -- do you know?
> 
> *Is the dog coughing?*


*
*
she has lungworms :-(

yes :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

There are a few KINDS of lungworms. Did the dog get the first infection from snails, or crayfish, maybe? Or raccoon meat?

Or was it the tracheal kind that the puppy gets from the mother?


The answer depends on which it was. If the pup got tracheal (Osleri) from the mother, then the treatment apparently was not complete.

If the dog got Paragonimus from raccoons or snails, etc., then the dog may still be eating/hunting these hosts.

If you don't recall which it was, I think the dog needs to have a fecal dropped off at the vet's and then a vet visit when I.D. is made.

This is from vet manuals. Maybe there's someone else with direct experience.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Milder, I found this last night (while looking for something else):

http://www.siriusdog.com/lungworm-flukes.htm



I know it's "author unknown," but it agrees with the vet manuals I looked in.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> There are a few KINDS of lungworms. Did the dog get the first infection from snails, or crayfish, maybe? Or raccoon meat?
> 
> Or was it the tracheal kind that the puppy gets from the mother?
> 
> ...



thanks :wink:

she gets it from eating grass where the snails have been on


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Milder, I found this last night (while looking for something else):
> 
> http://www.siriusdog.com/lungworm-flukes.htm
> 
> ...



The vet told me that she is still infected with the lungworm even after 20 days of deworming ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> The vet told me that she is still infected with the lungworm even after 20 days of deworming ](*,)](*,)


1. Which med?

2. Is she still eating snails?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

From the second link Connie posted:



> Paragonimus kellicotti affects dogs and during its lifecycle, the intermediate hosts are the crayfish and snail. The transport host is the raccoon. The geographical distribution is North America.
> Capillaria aerophilia has a direct lifecycle. Its geographical distribution is North America.
> Osleri and Filaroides ssp. both affect dogs and each has a direct lifecycle. The geographical location of each is worldwide.


Seeing that Milder is in Denmark, doesn't that mean Osleri and Filaroides are the more likely parasites to be picked up by her dog? Since the snail/crayfish one is localized to North America?

I found references to imunocompromised dogs being more likely to be infected, and more severe inections, with the direct-lifecycle type of lungworms. Something to keep in mind...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Huh. The O.P. said that the parasite was picked up in snails ... 

Good point.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> 1. Which med?
> 
> 2. Is she still eating snails?



she does not eat snail but the grass that the snails have been on so that is how she get the worms by eating grass 

I would love to learn the dogs not to eat grass but that is almost impossible:-(


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> From the second link Connie posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the dogs gets it from eating grass that the snails have been on :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> the dogs gets it from eating grass that the snails have been on :-(



The dog is re-infecting herself?

The dog has to stop eating the source of the infestation.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No more grass for the dog.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The dog is re-infecting herself?
> 
> The dog has to stop eating the source of the infestation.





Connie Sutherland said:


> No more grass for the dog.


yeah tell that to the dogs that they skould not eat grass[-X[-X:---)


----------



## Barbara Earnhardt (Jul 28, 2009)

Connie would you happen to know if a cattle wormer would help? I use Valbazen (albendazole) as a "mix -up" wormer for my dogs (meaning I use three or four different types of wormer thoughout the year to keep the worms guessing : ) and it says for the removal and control of liver flukes, tape worms, stomach worms, intestinal worms, and lung worms.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

milder batmusen said:


> yeah tell that to the dogs that they skould not eat grass[-X[-X:---)


It's not that difficult. Use a closed end grooming muzzle like the "Softie."


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> It's not that difficult. Use a closed end grooming muzzle like the "Softie."



yea youre right but then every time I talk them for walks they havde to have a muzzle on


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> yea youre right but then every time I talk them for walks they havde to have a muzzle on


There are choices in life. 

If this is happening on walks, as you say, then you are at the end of the leash. You have trained "leave it"? Here's where you use it.

I'll bet you would much rather use a command or even a loose-woven muzzle like a Softie than to keep having the dog re-infested with lungworms or to keep having to use poisons on the dog to kill the parasites.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Deleted Post. Connie posted at the same time, but her response was more polite.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Anne Vaini said:


> Deleted Post. Connie posted at the same time, but her response was more polite.



sorry it was not meant to sound unpolite
but my englisch is not that good so I just write it as we do in Denmark


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> sorry it was not meant to sound unpolite
> but my englisch is not that good so I just write it as we do in Denmark


Anne did not mean you. She meant that she deleted her reply because mine was more polite than hers. :lol:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Anne did not mean you. She meant that she deleted her reply because mine was more polite than hers. :lol:


ohh sorry I misunderstood#-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Back to the topic: We both posted pretty much the same thing. Choose to prevent the infestation or choose to let it recur and recur, necessitating the use of more and more toxic meds.

I would choose prevention.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> There are choices in life.
> 
> If this is happening on walks, as you say, then you are at the end of the leash. You have trained "leave it"? Here's where you use it.
> 
> I'll bet you would much rather use a command or even a loose-woven muzzle like a Softie than to keep having the dog re-infested with lungworms or to keep having to use poisons on the dog to kill the parasites.


yea I can get them to leave it but then the dogs have already eaten some of the grass stupid dogs:x


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Back to the topic: We both posted pretty much the same thing. Choose to prevent the infestation or choose to let it recur and recur, necessitating the use of more and more toxic meds.
> 
> I would choose prevention.



Believe me I have tryed to get especially the female to stop eating grass she just loves to eat grass and I can stop her but then its to late:---)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> yea I can get them to leave it but then the dogs have already eaten some of the grass stupid dogs:x


They do not know about the lungworms. You do.

You are on the end of the leash. If you cannot keep the dog from eating grass, then use the grooming muzzle. Simple solution.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They do not know about the lungworms. You do.
> 
> You are on the end of the leash. If you cannot keep the dog from eating grass, then use the grooming muzzle. Simple solution.



maybe youre right about the muzzle ;-)


----------

